# Buck Creek White Bass Run



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

Hey ya'll the white bass run is beginning in the Buck Creek, creek not reservoir. A few people taking 40 fish daily! Use 2" white twister tails with 1/4 oz heads or what some of the most successful takers are using are HJ 06 husky jerks white in color or the perch/tiger stripe, yellow on the bottom, horizontal stripes with green top. My wife's friend who turned me on to this will probably disown me for posting this but I believe the people in this site should share more. Nothing worse than fishin all day in a bad spot when it cost us so much for travel etc...Fish On and Good Luck!


----------



## mb5322 (Apr 19, 2008)

Not saying your telling tales here, but I was out there yesterday for 3 hours, as well as another boat, and the shore full of fisherman, and didn't see one bass caught. If anything some small jacks are in the river, but certainly not the females. On top of the water being down, it's so low you can see the bottom if your in a boat with polarized glasses, and the depth finder marked the deepest hole at 4 feet, and this screwy weather weve had, I would expect it to be in full swing in another week.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

They got to start sometime. Should find out tomorrow.


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

mb5322 said:


> Not saying your telling tales here, but I was out there yesterday for 3 hours, as well as another boat, and the shore full of fisherman, and didn't see one bass caught. If anything some small jacks are in the river, but certainly not the females. On top of the water being down, it's so low you can see the bottom if your in a boat with polarized glasses, and the depth finder marked the deepest hole at 4 feet, and this screwy weather weve had, I would expect it to be in full swing in another week.


The fish are in the creek in the upper north side of the lake. Access at New Moorefield Rd bridge. Guess I will take a few pics next time...I'll be there Friday and report back but I have caught over 10 fish per hour during the evening. Your right however in a week or so they will be in full swing.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well everyone take it from me... I live right in new moorfield less than 100 yds from buck creek and am on the creek bank every evening rain or shine... and if people were pulling 40 fish a night from the creek...I WOULD KNOW IT, or it would be me doing it.... ask around, I am known by everyone down there fishing, and if I'm not catching fish, either they aren't biting or they're simply not there, one or the other.... and Im not trying to brag or say I'm the best fisherman down there, because God knows there are way better ones than me, but I do know how to fish for the WB and I DO take my fair share of the fish when they "run"..... we have been hitting a few, around 15 a night, but nothing near 40 fish plus.... 

I dont know where you are getting your information Phantom Fisherman, but I believe I smell a fishy tale around here.... and I know many people who would back me up on this one... the "run" isnt on, and actually with all this rain and cooler temps, it will be close to another week or so, before they even start biting again.... by that I mean we only caught around 20 last night, and the later the night got (8:00-8:30) the fish just turned off, the fog rolled in and the rain came down even heavier... got home and checked the weather stations and found the pressure had dropped from around 30 to 28-ish and the temps just plummeted from being near 70 to the lower 60's

I assure everyone who reads this, that several of the people I fish with will soon pitch in and back me up with what I am saying....


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

Caught me 3 the other night... Caught 6 one day... I guess 40 is possible if they start EARLY and stay allllll day and leave after dark. There were 10 people lined up day before yesterday and were VERY hit or miss. Most people were leaving with 4-5 on the stringer. I got skunked that day.

As for what they are hitting.... very dependent on the time of day, water clarity, etc. What I used one day/morning would not work the same afternoon or next morning.

Plus, the weather HAS been all over the place which I assume is playing havoc. From what I can tell... there is no run... yet. Can't wait though! If the weather keeps in limbo... is there a chance there will be no run?

I would like to find the jerk thats dumping cleaned carcasses on the path(s.) PEEAAAEEEEEUUUUUUU.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I was out Tuesday evening and caught all three that bit me. Just males and saw a couple of dinks caught from the bank. They're not "running", at least not what I'd consider running, just a few biting about the same as anytime. Someone posted a while back that they were milting too but I didn't see that either. I agree with Flathead, still a ways out before they really turn on.


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

WHite bass run beginning means...They are in the creek starting to run and as I mentioned in one reply in a week or so they may be in full run. Also as of last weekend I saw several 40 fish catches, weren't all dayers either. The fishing has been hit or miss at times but as I mentioned with the right lures and presentation ten fish an hour in the evenings isn't unusual either. At least some of you are willing to admit some fish are being caught that is still better than spending the entire day fishing for nothing...Maybe the locals are wanting the early run for themselves? By the way most everyone was right about the weather and the fish activity. Last week the 70 degree days sparked them up this week could be entirely different with the cold front coming in. By the way tobakabus. The fish on the path? Looked like about 60 fresh carcasses to me but who's counting...


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

Phantom Fisher said:


> WHite bass run beginning means...They are in the creek starting to run and as I mentioned in one reply in a week or so they may be in full run. Also as of last weekend I saw several 40 fish catches, weren't all dayers either. The fishing has been hit or miss at times but as I mentioned with the right lures and presentation ten fish an hour in the evenings isn't unusual either. At least some of you are willing to admit some fish are being caught that is still better than spending the entire day fishing for nothing...Maybe the locals are wanting the early run for themselves? By the way most everyone was right about the weather and the fish activity. Last week the 70 degree days sparked them up this week could be entirely different with the cold front coming in. By the way tobakabus. The fish on the path? Looked like about 60 fresh carcasses to me but who's counting...


Yeah... Did not count. If you got close enough to count, you're a serious man. Hahah I saw more maggots than fish. What's your other handle on this site? You speak as though you've been around here for a long time, but your history says this was your first post. I smell a veteran OGF'er not wanting to stir up a hornet's nest on the primary account/handle=)

I went back down yesterday... (Thursday) in the afternoon in the downpour. There were a few people down there.. and saw a few fish caught, but again, nothing spectacular.


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

The Phantom will never disclose his true identity!!!!


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

There might not be lots... but there sure are some big ones in there! LOL


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I know you're holding it out to the camera but it still looks pretty big. Did you weigh/measure that fish? The state record is only 21" and 4 pounds and that looks to be in that vicinity.

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

That'd be a photoshop BB 
Still looks good


----------



## Sauggie (Apr 18, 2005)

I remember when you netted that with chicken wire! Couldn't believe it when that fish came out of the water. LOL Glad you shaved the beard - you looked gruff man!


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

I was out Tuesday, May 6th, and caught 25, threw back 15 kept 10 biggest. Wednesday my sons and I caught over 40, kept 15 biggest including 3 females one 16 inches long at 2lbs. Thursday I went by myself and caught another 30, kept 10 biggest including a male that was 15 1/2 inches almost 2 lbs. I have seen many catching bass and keeping ones that I would throw back. Yesterday, Friday, I believe I saw Flathead King 06 sitting on the bank with a bucket full of bass. My son and I threw back 15 bass as big as the ones in that bucket and still were able to take 10 home and we were only there for 2 hours. I have pictures of the bigger bass and of the others in a cooler. I have more fillets in my freezer then my wife cares to have, so contrary to what others are saying they are running. Just remember that you don't have to take everything you catch home. I have been trying to teach my boys catch and release but it gets difficult when they see others taking every fish hooked home. I personally don't see how you can fillet a white bass that is 8 inches or smaller. Just my opinion.


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

BlueBoat98 said:


> I know you're holding it out to the camera but it still looks pretty big. Did you weigh/measure that fish? The state record is only 21" and 4 pounds and that looks to be in that vicinity.
> 
> MC


Haha sorry man. Photoshop. I did a REAL quick job and intentionally shrunk my head to make it obvious. Was just trying to "lighten" the thread a little=)


----------



## Sauggie (Apr 18, 2005)

tobakabus said:


> Haha sorry man. Photoshop. I did a REAL quick job and intentionally shrunk my head to make it obvious. Was just trying to "lighten" the thread a little=)


Never let Tobakabus take a picture of you . . . it will get 'shopped!


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

Phantom Fisher said:


> The Phantom will never disclose his true identity!!!!


All..... I snapped a photo of the PHANTOM this morning!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, it was a nice job. I knew I shouldn't have gotten into this one but couldn't help it. I've done some Photoshopping myself but haven't used the "Shrunken Head" technique. Glad you did lighten it up. There for a while I thought we would have to choose up sides and have a rumble on the trestle.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

All, I,m touched. Well just to let you know I decided not to fish the creek this weekend instead I tried my luck in CJ Reservoir for about two hours today. Caught 3 eyes, 12",17",18", two cats-small and 6 small crappie. If your nice to the Phantom I may give you my location and technique. Beware though any attempt to dishonor the Phantom could lead to an empty hook. CJ is a tricky lake and the fish tend to favor very isolated locations. Tobakabus, your good with the photoshop...why is my fish sooo much smaller than yours??? Who's tellin tales now?


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

Phantom Fisher said:


> All, I,m touched. Well just to let you know I decided not to fish the creek this weekend instead I tried my luck in CJ Reservoir for about two hours today. Caught 3 eyes, 12",17",18", two cats-small and 6 small crappie. If your nice to the Phantom I may give you my location and technique. Beware though any attempt to dishonor the Phantom could lead to an empty hook. CJ is a tricky lake and the fish tend to favor very isolated locations. Tobakabus, your good with the photoshop...why is my fish sooo much smaller than yours??? Who's tellin tales now?


Genetics my friend.... Genetics!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well not to disappoint any... but my long overdue post is finally here.... the WB run is starting, for those of you who havent heard, and it is really starting to pick up..... between 5 people this weekend... there were approximately 700-800 WB caught, personally bewteen my father and myself, we caught 158 thursday, 89 friday, 203 saturday, and only around 40 yesterday, and to those who believe I keep everything I catch, everyone in our buckets were 12" or larger.... the cooler temps and cold rain slowed things down, but it should pick back up this week... 

and for the Phantom.... stop on by and introduce yourself, Ill teach ya how to fish... Im sure I have seen you sometime or another down there and probably fished close to you....


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

Jeremiah, The Phantom knows all!!!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Where is the run at?
Im from columbus.
Might have to go down there and see whats all the fuss.
I here its a pretty good run for white bass.


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

im going tomorrow at 6pm, somebody save me a spot lol


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well the WB are starting their long journey up buck creek.... yesterday a few buddies and myself only managed around 15-20... but the fish are WAY up the creek... past the two ponds and almost to the 3rd.... people were catching them, but that is one long walk with several buckets of fish


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Just got home from the creek. No luck at the the railroad trestle. Moved up stream, and caught a couple small ones that I threw back. Fished up to the 2 ponds, saw one guy with a good basket, and he looked like he'd been there for a while. People were catching a few here and there, nothing serious. Water at the trestle is high and muddy, clears as you go upstream. There was a very bad car accident at Rt. 4 and New Moorefield Rd. when I was leaving. Be careful, that is a bad intersection out there....


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

i just got home too... i caught 1 WB boo..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats why you go to fremont man


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

i know i know....

im hoping to make one trip next weekend


----------



## NNUUTTSS (May 14, 2008)

wader that was me guy in camo pants and hat and the betterhalf , all were caught on gulp live black , shad are the creek , caught 89 , mostly jacks but did have 35 female but they were all caught up by the ponds last deep spot in creek befor ponds,fish on


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

White Bass run will be located in Buck Creek on New Moorefield Rd. In Springfield. It is at the north end of CJ Brown Reservoir. The white bass run is hit or miss. The weather isn't cooperating right now so it is a little risky


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

dnavarroj said:


> Where is the run at?
> Im from columbus.
> Might have to go down there and see whats all the fuss.
> I here its a pretty good run for white bass.


White Bass run will be located in Buck Creek on New Moorefield Rd. In Springfield. It is at the north end of CJ Brown Reservoir. The white bass run is hit or miss. The weather isn't cooperating right now so it is a little risky


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well Phantom.... since you "know all" what are your prospects for the rest/remain time for the run? Only asking because I have a pretty accurate estimate of whats going to happen.... I just want your thoughts before I accidentally tell you and then you come tell everyone else


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

NNUUTTSS said:


> wader that was me guy in camo pants and hat and the betterhalf , all were caught on gulp live black , shad are the creek , caught 89 , mostly jacks but did have 35 female but they were all caught up by the ponds last deep spot in creek befor ponds,fish on


hey i saw you two... i left about 45 min to dark and it looked like you had about 6 or 7 fish. when did you get all those WB's? did you fish into the night? and congrats on the catch!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey photo guy,you would'nt happen to be a bass(no pun) player? 
NNUUTTSS,me 'n my buddy ran into ya as you and better 1/2 walked up to the tracks.I regards to the status of the run,got 60+ to hand on my secret wht bass killer last nt...all fish kept/cleaned eneded up being males,not a hen in the bunch. BIggest was about 13".TC1


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Tall cool one said:


> BIggest was about 13".TC1


Wow R U guys keeping dinks?? I never keep anything under 10
Still sounds like everyone is doing good down at the crek
Good Reports-Keep Em coming!!!!


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

Tall cool one said:


> Hey photo guy,you would'nt happen to be a bass(no pun) player?
> NNUUTTSS,me 'n my buddy ran into ya as you and better 1/2 walked up to the tracks.I regards to the status of the run,got 60+ to hand on my secret wht bass killer last nt...all fish kept/cleaned eneded up being males,not a hen in the bunch. BIggest was about 13".TC1


YES !! I play bass guitar!! I'm not playing any white bass yet tho :-( lol


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Wow R U guys keeping dinks?? I never keep anything under 10
> Still sounds like everyone is doing good down at the crek
> Good Reports-Keep Em coming!!!!


im 1 and 0 soo far on the WB's lol


----------



## Phantom Fisher (May 7, 2008)

Flathead King 06 said:


> well Phantom.... since you "know all" what are your prospects for the rest/remain time for the run? Only asking because I have a pretty accurate estimate of whats going to happen.... I just want your thoughts before I accidentally tell you and then you come tell everyone else


My, my stonehead...I only report on what I actually see and experience. No crystal ball here. I don't even keep white bass but they are fun to catch. I haven't been to the creek in a few days... Can you let our audience know what will happen to those bass that migrated to the north end of the creek? I suspect you won't catch em all. Meanwhile I am sharpening my walleye catchin skills in the lake. Don't let your guard down however because you and your buds are a good resource. Know one will ever know the true identity of the "Phantom Fisher"!!! The Phantom respects all that fish especially those willing to share their successes. Take BlueBoat98 for instance, he is usually pretty straight up


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

NorthSouth,lots of fish over 10",definitely easier to fillet.
Photoguy,we met through daytonbands.com,I talked to you over the phone about playing bass in my band...got a bass player now...he's a white bass player(pun intended).That was my drummer I was fishing w/TC1


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

Tall cool one said:


> NorthSouth,lots of fish over 10",definitely easier to fillet.
> Photoguy,we met through daytonbands.com,I talked to you over the phone about playing bass in my band...got a bass player now...he's a white bass player(pun intended).That was my drummer I was fishing w/TC1


all cool... and what band is this?
small world ey?


----------



## CW1974 (Feb 13, 2008)

Whats the trick to Buck Creek?? I was there this morning and:S ! went from the bridge up to the 1st log jam and nothing!! I did see a couple of guy's there going up the creek with a stringer full of some nice 12+ WB.
I threw everything at them except the kitchen sink! I know it will probably be done and over with by the time I get back there next week.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

CW,

Seems to be hit or miss right now. The cold nights and large rain events are probably keeping the fish inactive, or at least not creating conditions conducive to finding and catching them. If we can get a few warm, sunny days in a row, I bet guys will be shoulder to shoulder down there. I don't know how long the WB run lasts. FlatheadKing would know, maybe he will post an update soon...


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

i wanna know the trick too!

HELP !!!


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

How much rain has the area received? I want to hit the creek this weekend but it looks like another washout. This weather is killing me!


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

We didn't get too much rain today. I think the key is the cold temps. I was outside tonight with my son on the swing set. Seemed more like early April weather than mid May. The cold temps are our problem, and it doesn't look to be much better for the next 5 days. 

It seems like all fishing is behind this year. I wonder if the WB run could actually take a pause, then come back in a week or two. Don't know...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was out for about an hour last night an ended up with 17... I had a few large females (12-15") but most were smaller jacks


----------



## 14shadow (Apr 1, 2006)

Todays trivia question:

Does anyone on here know the true story of how the White Bass got into CJ in the first place? I always heard that the guy who ran Jims Bait & Tackle had asked the state to stock them and they had no interest in that. I heard that he put them in there himself. Anyone know the truth?


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

24 keepers y'day,two males,the rest females to 15",all but one still tight,neither male was squirting...maybe a week,10 days if it stays cold. Unfortunately if it does stay cold most of the fish will just spawn in the lake somewhere. Seems y'days bite was a bit off from the cold and we had to search for the fish.Lots of folks left by noon and we had a large part of the stream to ourselves...good thing cuz we had to hit multiple spots to get what we did. Kinda off year w/ all the cold and rain,A lot more fish were up in the creek earlier in the week before it got cold,lots of empty water up the creek now. Waded right through several traditional "good spots' y'day after pounding them hard w/ nothing to show and did'nt kick anything out but shad.TC1


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

14shadow said:


> Todays trivia question:
> 
> Does anyone on here know the true story of how the White Bass got into CJ in the first place? I always heard that the guy who ran Jims Bait & Tackle had asked the state to stock them and they had no interest in that. I heard that he put them in there himself. Anyone know the truth?


pm me if you want to know


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was out last night with my father and ended up with 56... the majority of them were males that ranged 12-15" and the females were small to large with the biggest being around 15-16"


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

A couple of us fished pretty hard from 7AM until noon. Fishing was light. We only got about 15 keepers (not counting the 10 or so 8" thowbacks that other seem to keep). We traveled up and down quite a bit and didn't see anyone doing any better. The 80+ reports people keep posting on days where noone seem to be keeping more than 15 seem odd. 

Hopefully it warms up soon before the season goes by without a real run, or at least one that lasts more than 30 hours.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I finally made it out tonight for about 90 minutes or so. I got five including one 8" throwback. The other 4 were between 12 - 14" 3 males, one female. Very few others around. One guy on the other side had about 6 or 7 and was throwing back the short ones. Another guy had one. Most were caught on White Twister tails for both me and the guy across the creek. I did catch the last two on a 4" GULP Emerald Shiner. I was working it pretty slowly like an injured baitfish. They really smack it when you're doing that!

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Slogdog said:


> A couple of us fished pretty hard from 7AM until noon. Fishing was light. We only got about 15 keepers (not counting the 10 or so 8" thowbacks that other seem to keep). We traveled up and down quite a bit and didn't see anyone doing any better. The 80+ reports people keep posting on days where noone seem to be keeping more than 15 seem odd.
> 
> Hopefully it warms up soon before the season goes by without a real run, or at least one that lasts more than 30 hours.



well... a lot of people keep everyone they catch.... I know certain post pertaining to myself and my father say we keep all we catch, but when we have 50+ fish to clean, you really dont want to mess with more than you have to, especially those little 8" ones.....

in regard to the "80+ reports" its true.... it's either hit or miss.... you can fish this morning and not catch a fish... then this afternoon is like a totally different day...


----------



## wrx84 (May 20, 2008)

It is supposed to be nice and warm this weekend!!!! Do you guys know if the WB is still running?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Went down today EARLY
Got 2 keepers real fast
Fished about the whole friggen river and never got a fish
I think the run is over


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

Had the same thing happen to me yesterday..Ended up with 6 though...


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Where do you fish for white bass there?
Were going to a beach party monday there, But have no idea where to fish for white bass there?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Got 20 in the creek this morning, most before 7:30. In the main lake try along the rip rap.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

The small ones have been hitting shad around the marina
A few decent and I have also heard good reports from "sloopy"


----------

